# Smoke / Grill House Build



## fliptetlow (Oct 14, 2012)

Doing an outdoor smoke / grill open air building behind my shop / house. Thought I would document here for whoever is interested. Just had the slab poured which is 9’ x 12’ and using some logs from a log cabin build which were extras. Should be able to get most of it framed up this week I hope. Going to put the smoker on one side and have a counter with a sink, propane stove on the other side.

Will post up pic’s as it goes along.  













005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 14, 2012


















004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 14, 2012


















007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 14, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 14, 2012


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 14, 2012)

*  I'll be watching this one.*


----------



## sound1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't forget the man cave stuff..


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 14, 2012)

Will have a flat screen and the keg is in the building behind it.


----------



## sound1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Now you're talking!!


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 15, 2012)

We got the post up and secured to the slab and the top all cut and installed. Will tie it in all tomorrow when we frame the roof.

  













001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 15, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 15, 2012


















003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 15, 2012)

I like it already !!!


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## woodcutter (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

That is going to be outstanding! I want one!


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 16, 2012)

Lunch time shot, horizontal beams are all ½” lagged together, then attached to columns with 16” x 1” hardwood pins. Hope to have the roof all framed up today.













001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool build.... I'm in.......    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....


----------



## jimf (Oct 16, 2012)

In as well.  This is going to turn out great


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 16, 2012)

End of day two of framing, seemed to kick the crews ass doing the roof beams.

Should be able to get the roof tied in and the galvanized panels up and finish the other 6 corner brackets.

Turned out to be 14’ tall at the peak.













003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


















004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


















005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 16, 2012


----------



## jimf (Oct 16, 2012)

and the most expensive (yet best looking) smoke house goes to.....


----------



## sipp (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think the AMNPS is going to cut it on this one.


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 16, 2012)

The poles were all free, so I'll have about $1,200 in material plus labor. But it's far from done.:)


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking great so far


----------



## skull fish (Oct 16, 2012)

Man Cave!  Impressive!! Thanks for sharing, good luck and cant wait to see the completion.... wow!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm subscribed...  liking this...


----------



## dward51 (Oct 16, 2012)

That's not a smoke house, it's a smoke "cabin"....

That is going to be one beautiful project.  I'll be watching this and can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 17, 2012)

looking great


----------



## jimf (Oct 17, 2012)

Whats the plans for inside; TV, smoker, grill, couch, all of the above???


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

I still so want one! Looking great!


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 17, 2012)

fliptetlow said:


> The poles were all free, so I'll have about $1,200 in material plus labor. But it's far from done.:)


I hope you are planning on this being an open air house or you might come out one day looking and smelling like an ABT.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 17, 2012)

:popcorn


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 17, 2012)

It will be open air, smoker and grill on one side. The other side is going to have a counter with a propane 2 burner stove, sink (hot and cold) with seating on the outside of the counter.

Flat screen up in one peak in a weather proof box with the other end being open.

Off to one side will be the relocated throwing hatchet area. Just a nice area to sit down and have a beer, do a little grilling and watch a game.

Looks like the roof and all corner bracing will be done today, then it's up to me to finish it off. 

Will update some pic's later today.


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 17, 2012)

These are the two cabinets I am going to use as the counter. Glass to be removed and other carved panels to replace them and some salvage black corian solid surface material that is going to be the counter. All are carved teak, with a marine plywood base. Going to be up on aluminum legs about 1” up off the slab so it can be hosed out. 












DSCF0011 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















DSCF0019 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 17, 2012)

They have one side of the roof done, shows the 6” step-up roof we did at the top for smoke and heat to vent out. 3” overhang with a steep pitch should keep all but a blowing rain out.













003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## gatewood iron (Oct 17, 2012)

I"m awe struck. I want one.


----------



## diesel (Oct 17, 2012)

I am here.. watching.  This would cause a divorce for me.  Good luck and can't wait to see in action!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 17, 2012)

Diesel.....

I have to agree. I have 3 smokers now......to say that I want to build a smokehouse.....it had better have a bedroom in it.

Fliptetlow.....

Great looking build.

Brad


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 17, 2012)

Well then I am very lucky, think my wife is a excited about it as I am.


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 17, 2012)

Building all done, now it’s up to me to finish it. It’s going to take awhile but should get most of it done in the next month or two. 













006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















008 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















010 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012
__ 1


















011 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


















012 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## jimf (Oct 18, 2012)

impressive.  Im not going to lie, I thought it was going to turn out like a log cabin, but Im impressed with how it turned out and would love one.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 18, 2012)

That is awesome!  I may have to start sweet talking the little lady now.


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 18, 2012)

Yea, not sure why but everybody seem to think it was going to enclosed. It was always going to be big open air. 

thanks for the compliments, been waiting sometime to build this.


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 24, 2012)

Got the new stand built for the smoker this week and moved it off the trailer and onto the new stand. Hope to get the counters in this weekend maybe.













004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 24, 2012


----------



## fliptetlow (Oct 28, 2012)

Moved the 2 counters in this weekend. Just need to remove the top glass and install the counter tops. 

Front glass is going to be covered with more wood carving, plus a bit of wood repair on the outside. 













001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 28, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 28, 2012


















003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Oct 28, 2012


----------



## mitchell lawson (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm impressed with everything you did with your nice project. It look's great with those cool cabinets and roof.Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 28, 2012)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gotta get mine going (been asking for one for 4 yrs. now -combo-Bday,F-day,Christmas and everything...) , but noooooo...


----------



## jimf (Nov 8, 2012)

Fliptetlow any more updates?


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 8, 2012)

I can easily see a deer or pig hanging from that, cutting up half of it and throwing the butts and shoulders in the smoker!  Or, a hind and a fore of beef, cutting and rolling into rolled roasts, the briskets stalling away, get the grinder out there and start some venison, pork, sausage, and beef summer sausages mixing away...

Don't know how to do that?

I'll be right up... lol!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 12, 2012)

super nice build. looks great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## fliptetlow (Nov 14, 2012)

Was able to get a bit of work done, counters, sink, stove, carved wood trim on the front, couple of props installed. Still need to run elec, water, etc.. maybe over the next couple of weeks. 













007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


















001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## fliptetlow (Nov 14, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I can easily see a deer or pig hanging from that, cutting up half of it and throwing the butts and shoulders in the smoker!  Or, a hind and a fore of beef, cutting and rolling into rolled roasts, the briskets stalling away, get the grinder out there and start some venison, pork, sausage, and beef summer sausages mixing away...
> 
> Don't know how to do that?
> 
> I'll be right up... lol!


OMG, need to have you come over for about a week. Am going to do a couple of pork butts and some ribs this weekend.


----------



## whittling chip (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry I missed this one. I have Smoke / Grill House Build envy!!!!

I'm from your neck of the woods and really admire what you've done.

WC


----------



## gatewood iron (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm awe struck and determined to have my own.


----------



## fliptetlow (Nov 18, 2012)

Picked up some re-pop tractor seats on Friday and welded up some simple pipe in pipe swivel brackets. Painted them last night and installed them today while I was doing some smoking. 

Wished I had the power and TV done, could be watching the Packers out there. 













005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 18, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 18, 2012


















007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 20, 2012)

Man alive !

That place is *AWESOME !!*


Have the pythons got as far North as your place yet?  I know about the rattlers, copperheads, moccasins and coral snakes but those pythons are creepy!

Like the sign, though!


----------



## fliptetlow (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, no all the pythons are all down south and getting weeded out. Most of our snakes around here are good, I like them. Our worst problem around here are coyotes, they moved in about 2 years ago and have killed almost everything on the property. Very hard to get a nice shot at them, have hot 3 solid but never found them, they even dig up my golfer turtles.

Did a bit of work to it today and will post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a quick update, all conduits have been run. 1 ¼” for the 75’HDMI cable along with a speaker wire, 1” for Elec. to run in, ¾” water line and drain line. Bought a 42” LCD from Walmart on Thanksgiving morning online, free shipping and was here that Saturday.

Also bought a nice heavy duty swivel wall mount.

Had quite a few people over on Thanksgiving weekend and it was received well, had a nephew visiting and think he gave up with a good name.

“Top of the Hill Bar & Grill”

It sits about 4’ higher then the house does so in Florida that makes it a hill.

Pic’s to come when there is something new to look at.


----------



## crispin (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!

Looks like the coolest hang out spot ever.

Has me rethinking my cheap and ugly plans I had for my smoke shack.


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 3, 2012)

Did get a few minutes today and hooked up the water and drain to the sink and bolted the stove and hooked up the gas line.

Did install weather vane a few days ago, seemed like it needed one.













004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 3, 2012


















003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 3, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 3, 2012


















001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 3, 2012


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, it’s about 95% done just a few small things to take care of. The TV box was installed this morning along with the 42” TV. 75’ HDMI cord works like a champ running from my shop system. My wife came up with the idea of doing the door in one section and have it lift straight up, couple of pulleys a bit of good rope and works great.

Also was able to install my new hatchet throwing target, which came down when we started this build.   

So we can just sit back and enjoy it in the afternoon doing a little grilling / smoking with a cool beverage.  













010 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















009 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















008 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















007 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















005 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















004 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















003 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















002 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


















001 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 8, 2012


----------



## sound1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice, I see myself sitting there,  sipping a frosty adult beverage, don't know how many though, wouldn't want to fall down that "hill"


----------



## roller (Dec 8, 2012)

Excellent build ..Hope everything holds up in the weather...


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, everything should hold up fairly well with the weather, Casework is all teak with marine ply frame; set up on aluminum feet, solid surface counters, stove will have a cap on it when not in use. TV cabinet is weather tight also; high humidity might get the TV but will have to see. Ton’s of them in outdoor open air bars, etc..  The place is really made to hose down from the inside to clean.

But the way it’s going don’t think it will ever rain here again. J


----------



## rollin smoke (Dec 8, 2012)

THATS AWESOME!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2012)

Flip, evening.... I followed your incredible "man bungalow" build....  Cool....  For the TV case, at the marine store they have "golden-rod" heaters.... low wattage for keeping the interior of boats "dry" they say.....  might slide one in the cabinet.....  

*http://www.goldenroddehumidifiers.com/introduction.htm  ...      *I thought they were a good idea until I read how hot they got....

never mind..... I tried and failed again.....  Dave


----------



## fliptetlow (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a night time shot, having drink, watching Sunday football, cooking some pork chops...

Nice time...













011 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 9, 2012


















008 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 9, 2012


















006 (Large).JPG



__ fliptetlow
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## fliptetlow (May 7, 2013)

Add a bit more stuff, for whoever is interested. 

Still have a bit to go, but cook out there about 6 days a week.












049 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















058 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















048 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















060 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















052 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















053.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


















059 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ May 7, 2013


----------



## megt123 (May 7, 2013)

Are you sure your in Florida? looks like something we would see in the mountains, but of course we would have to seal it up sometimes here in Baltimore Md. Dumb question/ How much do you think you have in it if you would of had to pay for all of it?

Super job and I am showing the ole lady this one, but we have to decorate in 2013 Superbowl Champion Ravens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2013)

Smoking/Grilling house looks Awesome, but the snake sign will keep this Bear away!!!

Nice Job,

Bear


----------



## fliptetlow (May 7, 2013)

Yea, it's in Florida way back in the woods. Not sure what it would cost if you had to by everything, most of the stuff is leftovers from projects we do. 

Lot's of props for that big theme park in Orlando.

The Pack will be pack next year..:)


----------



## link (May 7, 2013)

That is one of the coolest things I have seen. I would love to have something like this. 

You did a great job!


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 9, 2013)

Just some updated photos.













001.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


















002.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


















005.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


















004.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


















006.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


















007.jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 9, 2013


----------



## slippin (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely amazing job Flip!  

I would love to have a smoke/grill setup that nice some day... :)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 13, 2013)

nice setup!!!


----------



## fliptetlow (Sep 13, 2014)

Doing quite a few smokes over the summer and grilling out almost every night. The post by the firebox would get quite hot and make the sap just drip out. 

So used some 1/8" Alum diamond plate and did a little roll on each side attaching them to the post with SS screws and Alum tube to make a heat shield. 

Seems to work great and does not look too bad, don't have to worry about burning the place down. 













023 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 13, 2014


















024 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 13, 2014


















025 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 13, 2014


















026 (Large).jpg



__ fliptetlow
__ Sep 13, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just keeps getting better!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I love it !!

Bear


----------



## fliptetlow (May 31, 2021)

Aging well, the "Top of the Hill Bar and Grill" that is.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 31, 2021)

Flip...  been awhile since I've seen the "Top Of The Hill Bar And Grill" ...  that is an awesome place...  

Let me know when you want to pick up some Pecan wood...  either splits/oversized chunks for the stick burner...  or some smaller chunks for the egg...  I have plenty to choose from... See link below ... 





__





						"SALE"... PECAN WOOD  "FOR SALE" in Fl.  (rearranged stack job)
					

I have Pecan Splits ,  Mini Splits, Oversized Chunks, Chunks, Mini Chunks...  Whatever size you want (kinda-sorta)  These will be naturally dried ( not fully dried yet)  ...  not kiln dried (which suck) ...  Now mind you this will be for local pick up only (unless buyer wants to pay shipping)...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## fliptetlow (Jun 1, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Flip...  been awhile since I've seen the "Top Of The Hill Bar And Grill" ...  that is an awesome place...
> 
> Let me know when you want to pick up some Pecan wood...  either splits/oversized chunks for the stick burner...  or some smaller chunks for the egg...  I have plenty to choose from... See link below ...
> 
> ...



I'll keep that in mind, I have quite a bit in stock from a friend that does tree work, he took down a large Pecan tree a couple years ago. Your right it a hard wood to find in FL for smoking.


----------

